# Casting Resin



## Hammonds (Dec 27, 2018)

I received this as a gift for Christmas. Will it work for casting blanks? It says bar and table tops

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 27, 2018)

Never used it, but dont see why not. Try a small sample and let us know


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 27, 2018)

Read on the label. I believe its for thin pours. I'm not sure though


----------



## Frank A (Dec 27, 2018)

I agree with Eric, read the label to confirm but most of the "bar or counter top" resins can get problematic for casting as they're formulated to be poured in thin layers. I believe most are 1/8 to 1/4 inch at a time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 28, 2018)

Ok...Thanks for the info!!!! I’ll get it traded out! Learned something new today. Everyone in my family bought me resin for Christmas. I now have a pretty good supply.


----------



## Frank A (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm not familiar with resin from the "East Coast" company but if its an option, I've been highly satisfied with Alumlite. I typically use the Clear Slow which gives you 12 minutes of open time and can be demolded in 4 hours

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

